# Tail never sheds right



## herpocrite27 (Aug 16, 2011)

So Sid's tail never sheds well. The shedding stops right where the tail starts. The ridges are so deep on his tail, that it just doesnt shed well. I have tried hight humidity, soaking in the tub, olive oil. Anyone have a trick or advice to help a lizard out? Thank you guys/girls


----------



## adam1120 (Aug 16, 2011)

maybe some lotion and massage it in to loosen up the skin and also massage it when you got him in for a soak


----------



## Orion (Aug 16, 2011)

I have 3 Tegus. After their first year I noticed that this started happening with mine, the body sheds down to the back legs and stops, sometimes a couple inches more. Then a couple weeks later the tail will shed. All of mine do this and have for 2 years. They are healthy and the conditions are right in all their enclosures so I have no explanation, but its consistent in all 3. Dont try to force a shed you could end up do damage to your lizard.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 16, 2011)

What kind of lotion? (make sure theres an ingredient not in it) I know vitamin A&D "cream" (looks more like vasoline) for tattoos is recommended.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 16, 2011)

Throw some moistened spagnum moss in his/her hide to make it humid and also what are you feeding, my humidifier went out last week so the humidity is only around 40 and miine just shed with no issues I feed beef liver and cod liver oil with every meal, these 2 food/supplements have the highest concentration of vitamin A of any other known foods (cod liver oil having about 3 times the amount per volume than beef liver) vitamin A promotes good sheds the same way that fruit does, if your tegu is not getting this vitamin it could be harder for them to shed, a buddy of mine has a tegu who has lost 3 toes from shedding, after supplementing cod liver oil and beef liver his tegu has never had a bad shed


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 16, 2011)

Does the tail not shed at all or you're just worried because it takes a bit longer than the rest of your GU?


----------



## herpocrite27 (Aug 18, 2011)

JohnMatthew said:


> Does the tail not shed at all or you're just worried because it takes a bit longer than the rest of your GU?



It always eventually sheds, but takes weeks longer than the rest of his body. I usually end of helping him with some of it on top of multiple baths. I have tried the cod liver oil and beef liver, but he doesnt seem to like it much. He does like his mice, chicken gizards, fish and eggs. I'm all out of venison now, that was one of his favorites. But hunting season is right around the corner. 
Thanks everyone


----------



## herpocrite27 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Still wont shed, help*

OK, so he shed twice and the shed on the tail hasent come off. I got new mulch in there and its been super humid in the cage and still no shedding. I have tried the bath thing. He has been in the bath for 45 minutes now and nothing. I have tried the olive oil thing for a couple days. I have NOT tried the Vitamin A&D cream. Where do you get this, at a place like walgreens maybe? I have tried pealing it off with tweasers after long soaks in the tub. But I soon stopped because the scales look pink underneeth and I would assume that is a bad think. Super worried anymore good ideas???


----------



## babyyitslove (Oct 10, 2011)

My female's tail has one ring that doesn't shed at all. We just carefully break the ring on the underneath of the tail to avoid a 'rubberband' effect, and wait for it to eventually fall off. 
Just keep an eye on it to be sure it doesn't begin to restrict blood flow.


----------

